# tips for shooting monument valley,az/ut



## horseracingfreak (May 12, 2014)

not sure if this belongs under canon or not but i'll start it here because i use canon equipment. 99%of what i shoot is sports..mostly horse racing. well im heading out on a 3 week roadie that will eventually land me at the indy 500 next weekend. first stop though is monument valley. now, beings that there's no moving horses or jockeys running across it, im out of my element on how to shoot it. i assume everyone's seen how beautiful that place is and how photogenic it is. ive learned from reading that the best times to shoot it are sun up and sun down. ive already reserved a sunset tour( 2.5 hr,beginning at 5pm) but have no clue where to start my setting at and which direction to go as my light goes away.
  ive pretty well learned i need about 24mm too be wide enough to capture the three" mittens" so im covered there.
as for equipment, have the 60D and can use either..or both  a 10-22 F/2.8 or a 24-105 F4 
 i would appreciate any input from anyone whos been there, shot it and might offer some..if not all setting suggestions..basically..if its not at Santa Anita, i haven't shot it before..thanks guys/gals


----------

